# Happy Birthday Hamster Lewis



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

and may you have many more

I will smoke 44 :bong1: in your honor

Have a great B-Day


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy B day Hammy


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy birthday pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## astrobud (Oct 6, 2012)

happy birthday hammy :smoke1: now heres a little dance:banana:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 6, 2012)

HBD Brosef.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2012)

:48:

you an old fart ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Hamster!*

This forum would not be as great without you. Thanks for all you do here and have a wonderful birthday.

​


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy B-day mang...   Hope you have a great weekend with Mrs Lewis...


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Rose you are too kind. Thanks for the cake and the very kind words. Gonna be a quite day with the wife, just relaxing.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 6, 2012)

happy birthday hammy 
*liking the new avvy too


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you and many more!


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 6, 2012)

:lama: :icon_smile: :farm: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMMY!!!!* :farm: :icon_smile: :lama:

  ODF


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks kaotik, Mary Jane and ODF. Appreciate the B Day wishes.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 6, 2012)

Am I late for the party?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMSTER!  This dab's for you brother!


----------



## Melvan (Oct 6, 2012)

If you'd ever show up anywhere else I could have posted your bday wishes there! Love you and miss you. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy B-Day Hamster.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 6, 2012)

Hands Hamster his birthday cupcake with a candle in it... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hamster makes a wish a blows out the candle... smurfette hops out of the cupcake and gives hamster a lap dance .. while singing happy birthday to you.. like mayrlin manoroe.. :ciao:

Squiddy


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Am I late for the party?
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMSTER!  This dab's for you brother!



There is no such thing as late in my book...thanks AM.



			
				Melvan2 said:
			
		

> If you'd ever show up anywhere else I could have posted your bday wishes there! Love you and miss you. Hope you have a great day.




Hey Mel, thanks. Sorry I have been crazy busy at work, and with life. Hopefully I can get back to posting more. I appreciate the B day wishes. Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Hamster.



Thanks brother....hope all is well.




			
				SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hands Hamster his birthday cupcake with a candle in it... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hamster makes a wish a blows out the candle... smurfette hops out of the cupcake and gives hamster a lap dance .. while singing happy birthday to you.. like mayrlin manoroe.. :ciao:
> 
> Squiddy




Thanks Squidy, a lap dance from Smurfette was on my list of birthday gifts I was wanting.


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> and may you have many more
> 
> I will smoke 44 :bong1: in your honor
> 
> Have a great B-Day




Don't smoke up your whole stash pc...:hubba: 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Mr. Hamster von Dank Lewis*.

Seems like just yesterday I was saying that to you and Umbra.  My time flies when your having fun!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 6, 2012)

i bring you sunflower seeds for your b-day hammy---do hamsters eat meat and drink beer---got a great bbq and you are invited---save a spot for ya at the table---there will be cake---just be careful of the guy with the big spatula---happy birthday  

:48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks tc and orange...orange I love meat and beer.  Wife made me some pulled pork last night. Was delish. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy birthday Hamster hope you have a great day fella.
T4


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Hamster hope you have a great day fella.
> T4




Thanks T4...hope all is well with you.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy birfday Hamster!  Too bad we can't all goto an actual party together in RL, that would be a trip! literally and figuratively...

ENjoy your day man

sMACk


----------



## nvthis (Oct 7, 2012)

Jeeze, no wonder you CRS...

lol, happy B-day bro


----------



## tastyness (Oct 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Hamster!*
> 
> This forum would not be as great without you. Thanks for all you do here and have a wonderful birthday.
> View attachment 196408​



:yeahthat:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Happy belated BIRTHDAY, my friend, was on vaca when your day came! Many more, my friend!!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 8, 2012)

Many happy returns, Hamster -- grow green and stay clean 

PEACE


----------



## cubby (Oct 8, 2012)

:woohoo: Happy Birthday Hammy:woohoo: 
..............:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: ..........


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone...had a great day. I appreciate all the well wishes and kind words.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Much better avi, too... 

:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 8, 2012)

:yay:Happy happy birthday, Hamster Lewis. :yay:

p.s love the new avi


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Much better avi, too...
> 
> :rofl:




Thanks 7...yeah my other avi was making me feel ill every time I logged in.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2012)

Hope you had a great day dude! Happy day late bday!


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hope you had a great day dude! Happy day late bday!




Thanks man...it was a good day for sure.


----------



## JCChronic (Oct 9, 2012)

Right on! Birthdays with a good wife are the best.  Happy be-lated Bday Hammy!


----------



## Locked (Oct 9, 2012)

JCChronic said:
			
		

> Right on! Birthdays with a good wife are the best.  Happy be-lated Bday Hammy!




Thanks JC...


----------

